# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Đoạn Kết Tây Du Kí

## bichngoc88

Sau khi trải qua 81 kiếp nạn, thày trò đường tăng cũng đến đc đất phật để thỉnh kinh. Anh em hồ hởi gặp như Lai.
- Như Lai: các chú có mang theo USB ko đấy ?
- Đường Tăng: sặc..
- Như Lai: thế anh truyền kinh cho các chú bằng gì bây giờ?
- Ngộ Không nhanh trí: anh bắn bluetooth vào di động cho em.
- Ngộ Không lắc mạnh tay con di động anycall haptic hiện ngay bluetooth enable.
- Như Lai ăn chơi không kém rút con netbook từ túi quần hiệu sony vaio P kích thước 16x9 ra, chỉ trong vài giây, việc truyền kinh đã xong và Như Lai bay đi.
- Đường Tăng lẩm bẩm, biết thế ở nhà search Google download cho nhanh

----------

